# Community Parks in Al Mizhar & Al Barsha



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

here is a new project for the community! there are way too less in dubai yet, si i think this project is excellent!

---------------------------

Dubai Municipality to build community parks in Al Mizhar and Al Barsha
Dubai Municipality will build two community parks in Al Mizhar and Al Barsha areas of Dubai given the growing demand for recreational facilities in these areas. 


Eng. Mohammed Hassan Al Ali 

This was stated by Eng. Mohammed Hassan Al Ali, Head of the Projects Design Section at the General Projects Department of the municipality. He noted that the park in Al Mizhar 1 area, to be set up at a total area of 3.29 hectors, will offer the residents in its neighbourhood an opportunity to unwind. 

There will be a lot of greenery, shaded areas, resting places, children's play grounds, walkways, and playgrounds for football, basketball and volleyball. 

The community park in Al Barsha 2 area will have a total area of 0.8 hectors and will enjoy the same facilities as in Al Mizhar Park. 

Designs for both the parks will be ready within a few months and the works are expected to begin at the end of this year. 

The Municipality opened seven new community facilities in Al Garhoud, Al Jafiliya, Satwa, Al Qouz, Al Matina and Hor Al Anz during the first week of August, as part of the civic body's efforts to spread greenery in the emirate and offer the residents places for recreation and amusement. 

The biggest among these facilities, which costs a total of Dhs 4.09 million, is located in Jafliya and has a total area of 1.2 hectares. It offers two volleyball courts, a football court and a basketball court. In addition, a sitting area shaded with wooden pergola is an attraction where people can relax. More sitting areas are strategically placed under shade trees close to all the play areas. 

Play areas are equipped with various types of play structures. Access to the playground is located on both sides with central plazas and sitting areas in the centre. It is enclosed by a modern type of fencing on three sides facing the residential area, while the existing greenbelt will serve as the buffer zone from the busy intersection of Al Dhiyafa road, Eng. Mohammed Hassan Al Ali explained. 

The facilities in Al Muteena and Hor Al Anz have an average area of 0.30 hectares. They offer the same facilities as Jafliya, both with play areas, sport courts and sitting areas. Two playgrounds are located in Al Garhood area, one has an area of 0.28 hectares with the introduction of skating tracks and slaloms, being the first of its kind for playgrounds that adds to normal play equipments. The other site is allotted exclusively for football court alone that has an area of 0.18 hectares. 

The facilities in Al Satwa and Al Qouz, with an area of 0.15 and 0.13 hectares respectively, are the smallest, but nevertheless, offer play areas and sitting areas shaded with trees. 

Al Ali said that the municipality had a long-term plan to enlarge green areas and to add different kinds of plants, trees and flowers. 

'We are trying to offer the best services to the public and constructing these parks to keep children away from playing on roads and endangering their lives.'


----------

